# Where is the water pump on/off switch in an Aluma Lite Class C?



## SpankerDanker (Nov 13, 2015)

I've never used the water pump and have never turned it on, but would like to find the on/off switch to purge the system for the winter months. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpankerDanker (Nov 15, 2015)

This is a 1982 Aluma Lite Class C. Also, I've pulled the drain plugs under the sink but the water in the potable holding tank doesn't drain. How do you drain the potable holding tank. I have the Owner's Manual, but this booklet doesn't go into any detail. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tdst51 (Jan 16, 2016)

As far as I know, there is no on/off switch per se. It comes on automatically when you turn on the faucets in the kitchen or bathroom. That's if you're not hooked up to city water. There should be a valve on the bottom of your potable holding tank to drain it.


----------

